# Season



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not breeding my girls but I have decided not to spay them. 
Ninja is nearly 8 months an she still hasn't had a season. 
At what age do chi's come into season??
And is she normal


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dogs generally have their first cycle at 6-12 months of age.(however there are exceptions) 
May I ask what are your reasons for not spaying your girls?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^What she said, LOL.

Mine are all spayed but I admit I was hesitant also. There've been a lot of studies lately (one issued in one of my dog mags, regarding intact dogs living 30% longer than spayed) and a couple other places I'm having trouble citing now but too tired to look; about a couple different diseases and complications that are considered "more likely" to happen than the mammary tumors, etc. that advocates of spaying/neutering point out. I would never deny that spaying/neutering helps against pet overpopulation; but lately there's been so much conflicting info on whether or not it actually benefits the HEALTH of the individual dog. 
All of mine are spayed.... Jude WILL be neutered if we get his meds under control... and I do believe that for their behavioral issues and not having to handle hormonal challenges that I did the right thing; of that I have no doubt. But regarding their longevity?? What's done is done, and I'd rather not think about it.. =(

Ahah, here we go... 
The unspoken truth about spaying and neutering our pets - SFGate
It's a lot of reading; but each page goes on to cite various medical journals and studies for verification. It's scary, really...


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Dogs generally have their first cycle at 6-12 months of age.(however there are exceptions)
> May I ask what are your reasons for not spaying your girls?


This is going to sound really silly and selfish but I can't face putting them through it ! 
I had a dream that ninja died through her spay and I have a gut instinct that something bad will happen. I just can't do it. I have come close so many times but something has always stoped me. Ninja broke her leg then she had kc. Then she had sickness. It just like something is saying no.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> ^What she said, LOL.
> 
> Mine are all spayed but I admit I was hesitant also. There've been a lot of studies lately (one issued in one of my dog mags, regarding intact dogs living 30% longer than spayed) and a couple other places I'm having trouble citing now but too tired to look; about a couple different diseases and complications that are considered "more likely" to happen than the mammary tumors, etc. that advocates of spaying/neutering point out. I would never deny that spaying/neutering helps against pet overpopulation; but lately there's been so much conflicting info on whether or not it actually benefits the HEALTH of the individual dog.
> All of mine are spayed.... Jude WILL be neutered if we get his meds under control... and I do believe that for their behavioral issues and not having to handle hormonal challenges that I did the right thing; of that I have no doubt. But regarding their longevity?? What's done is done, and I'd rather not think
> ...


I just can't bring myself to do it to them. You hear so much about things going wrong and because they are to tiny I just can't do it. But I will have a read that in a bit. Thank you for your research and support !!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

My mom was really stubborn about getting our female cat spayed. She was worried about the risks, said she didn't need to be spayed because she was an indoor-only cat, etc. Well, a month ago she was diagnosed with advanced mammary cancer. The vets have told her that there's nothing that can be done as the cancer is already in her bloodstream (mammary cancer is often not very treatable in cats). Cats are less likely to get mammary cancer than dogs if left unspayed, but it happened to us. My mom says she'll never forgive herself now. They recently found and rescued a stray black kitten and got her spayed a week ago as she was turning 7 months old. She said she wasn't sure why she ever avoided it and now feels so much better knowing that what happened to Samantha (our other cat) will never happen to Lily (the new kitten).

Mammary cancer is virtually 100% preventable. The odds are that 1 in 4 unspayed female dogs will get mammary cancer. Canine mammary cancer is more often treatable (moreso than in cats), however the surgery itself can be expensive and painful.

I know this is purely anecdotal.. but I've never once had a dog that suffered spay or neuter related complications. I've never even known someone with a dog who had those complications. But apparently 25% of dogs out there are getting cancer from being left unspayed and our cat will eventually die from it.  

This isn't meant to guilt you, but I just want you to really think about the risks. It's a major surgery, but to me personally, it's worth the benefits. (And anyway.. Our cat was always miserable going into season. I felt really bad for her.)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

sammyp said:


> This is going to sound really silly and selfish but I can't face putting them through it !
> I had a dream that ninja died through her spay and I have a gut instinct that something bad will happen. I just can't do it. I have come close so many times but something has always stoped me. Ninja broke her leg then she had kc. Then she had sickness. It just like something is saying no.


I think it's perfectly normal and human to feel bad for them and to feel guilty for putting them through what seems like an elected surgery. As Teddy was about to go into surgery I criiiieddd and felt so bad that I almost called it off! And then afterwards I felt like the worst human being for putting him through all that pain. 

But you know what? Three days after surgery he was romping around and playing as if it had never happened, and I feel better knowing that he can't accidentally sire unwanted puppies or get testicular cancer.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I always think that the risk of surgery is worth it compared to the risk of other problems when they are left intact. However, I think that is true for healthy dogs, and I would probably think twice if one of my dogs had underlying issues. 

Of course, it is your decision and as long as you are being responsible there is no reason you should feel guilty.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Kaila said:


> My mom was really stubborn about getting our female cat spayed. She was worried about the risks, said she didn't need to be spayed because she was an indoor-only cat, etc. Well, a month ago she was diagnosed with advanced mammary cancer. The vets have told her that there's nothing that can be done as the cancer is already in her bloodstream (mammary cancer is often not very treatable in cats). Cats are less likely to get mammary cancer than dogs if left unspayed, but it happened to us. My mom says she'll never forgive herself now. They recently found and rescued a stray black kitten and got her spayed a week ago as she was turning 7 months old. She said she wasn't sure why she ever avoided it and now feels so much better knowing that what happened to Samantha (our other cat) will never happen to Lily (the new kitten).
> 
> Mammary cancer is virtually 100% preventable. The odds are that 1 in 4 unspayed female dogs will get mammary cancer. Canine mammary cancer is
> more often treatable (moreso than in cats), however the surgery itself can be expensive and painful.
> ...


Thing is I totally agree I have had a couple of dogs and the first thing I did was get them spayed but I can't put into words how scared I am about the girls something is telling me not to do it. I will prob change my mind and will get them done but right now it's not the right time. 
My bullmastiff had cancer because she was breed so much before we got her ( we rescued her) so I no the concurs. But at the min I just can't do it. 
Just worried as ninja still hasn't come into season at 8 months


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Eden was spayed at 9 months and she had not yet come into season.

You indicated that your babies are tiny. I do not know how small, but Eden was 2 lbs. 15 ounces (about 1.34 kgs) and did outstanding. She even did better than my other two!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I prob will get them spayed but they are just baby's at the min. I will do it I just can't right now ( selfish I no). But I just can't do it at the min. Thanks for the support. 
But !!!!! 
Is it normal to be 8 months and still not come into season.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Eden was spayed at 9 months and she had not yet come into season.
> 
> You indicated that your babies are tiny. I do not know how small, but Eden was 2 lbs. 15 ounces (about 1.34 kgs) and did outstanding. She even did better than my other two!


Ninja is 2.4 
Dollie is 1.8
Really does make me fell better when everyone tells me that there baby's are ok but not just yet. 
Maybe I will fell diffrent in a months time but I can't right now !!
Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't be worried because she hasn't come into season yet. That's perfectly normal.

Everyone has to make their own decisions as to their dogs' care. I do plan to have Taz spayed but I'm not sure if I will do it exactly at six months. I will make an appointment and go talk to the vet about when to do it since she is small.

Even though this is a serious subject, but my husband is so funny. He tells everyone that I have neutered every animal in our house and that he is afraid he is next. I tell him as long as he doesn't hike on the furniture or chase stray females he is safe.....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Even though this is a serious subject, but my husband is so funny. He tells everyone that I have neutered every animal in our house and that he is afraid he is next. I tell him as long as he doesn't hike on the furniture or chase stray females he is safe.....



Hahaha!!! Terri you are too much! :laughing5:


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Chloe just turned a year old on the 24th and Cali will be a year old 12/16 and both just had their first heat cycle in October. They were both 10 months old at the time. I would not worry about an 8 month old who hasn't had a season yet.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> I wouldn't be worried because she hasn't come into season yet. That's perfectly normal.
> 
> Everyone has to make their own decisions as to their dogs' care. I do plan to have Taz spayed but I'm not sure if I will do it exactly at six months. I will make an appointment and go talk to the vet about when to do it since she is small.
> 
> Even though this is a serious subject, but my husband is so funny. He tells everyone that I have neutered every animal in our house and that he is afraid he is next. I tell him as long as he doesn't hike on the furniture or chase stray females he is safe.....



Haha that is funny. !!!! 
Poor man lol


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

roughhouse said:


> Chloe just turned a year old on the 24th and Cali will be a year old 12/16 and both just had their first heat cycle in October. They were both 10 months old at the time. I would not worry about an 8 month old who hasn't had a season yet.


Thank you. So she is ok and normal.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Our Odie was scheduled to be spayed at 6 months, but it was postponed until she was 9 months because of her health. I wish that I would have been able to do it earlier. 

At the end of the day, it's your decision. If you do end up waiting and eventually book an appointment, keep a close eye on her as spaying a dog in heat is quite dangerous. I was terrified that Odie had gone into heat and I couldn't tell and I was a wreck after dropping her off for her spay.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm glad that you're considering spaying.  Just make sure that if you do intend to do it that you don't wait too long. I'm not sure it'll ever feel like the "right time" to have such a tiny dog spayed.

I actually assisted a veterinarian in spaying a female miniature dachshund. She weighed maybe five pounds. The surgery itself doesn't take long-- most of the actual time is them in recovery and being monitored. It's done before you know it and then they get to go home. They're groggy and miserable for a day or two, but then it's over and you never have to worry about it again. Like I said, Teddy was good to go on the third day as if it had never happened. He was around four pounds (at 7 months old) when he was neutered.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Prada came to heat when she was around 6 months old
But coco is now close to 8 months and hasn't been on heat yet


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When your bitch comes in season you may change your mind and never want her to have another! I believe in letting a bitch have a season, then spaying her sometime around a year to 14 months of age...if that means her having a 2nd season then so be it. 

Some people will tell you 'oh it's not a big deal for them to be in heat', others will tell you it 100% changes their personality. I know that I always can't wait for my sweet girls to come back once they are out of heat...they get ... BITCHY, and smarmy, and whorish while in heat. They are a blast to show while in heat but terrible in every other aspect because they are bossy, rude, pushy, etc. when they normally are sweet mannered girls. I would NOT have an intact female if she were not part of my show/breeding group. However, males intact really don't bother me lol. So who knows.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

And yes it is normal for them to not have come into heat yet. It seems like 9-10 months is the norm for chis.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> When your bitch comes in season you may change your mind and never want her to have another! I believe in letting a bitch have a season, then spaying her sometime around a year to 14 months of age...if that means her having a 2nd season then so be it.
> 
> Some people will tell you 'oh it's not a big deal for them to be in heat', others will tell you it 100% changes their personality. I know that I always can't wait for my sweet girls to come back once they are out of heat...they get ... BITCHY, and smarmy, and whorish while in heat. They are a blast to show while in heat but terrible in every other aspect because they are bossy, rude, pushy, etc. when they normally are sweet mannered girls. I would NOT have an intact female if she were not part of my show/breeding group. However, males intact really don't bother me lol. So who knows.



Ahhh ok thank you. I will do it when the time is right just wish I could have it done for them.


----------

